# Participants needed for IBS study.



## nicci007 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi Guys.

I am a student at Sheffield Hallam University in the UK and am currently recruiting participants for my research study on the causes of Irritable Bowel Syndrome.

I need 80 participants whom have been diagnosed or suspect they have IBS.

If chosen you will be asked to participate in one of four tasks over a 2 week period:

> Eliminate wheat from your diet, keep a food diary and track your IBS symptoms.

> Participate in ten minute relaxation techniques once a day for two week, log these in a diary and track your IBS symptoms.

> Both, eliminate wheat from your diet and participate in relaxation techniques for ten minutes a day, keep a food and activity diary and track your IBS symptoms.

> Make no change to your lifestyle but keep a food and activity diary whilst tracking your IBS symptoms.

All of the study can be participated at home and data will be collected online via email.

The basis of the study is to find out whether both diet and stress can trigger the symptoms of Irritable Bowel Syndrome, and if the study is successful, a larger study will be issued in which case the findings may be extremely useful to helping individuals of IBS with the condition.

If you are interested in taking part please do not hesitate to contact me on [email protected]

Thanks.

Nicci.


----------

